# Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord



## Anglerboard-Team (10. März 2007)

Pressemitteilung:


Liebe Sportsfreunde, warum wurden die Anglerfreunde-Nord Ende 2006 aus dem ASV Hamburg (VDSF Landesverband) ausgeschlossen? 

Laut Papier, was aber meiner Meinung nicht der wahre Grund ist, z.B. unser Slogan: „Wir wollen einfach nur angeln – Let’s  go Fishing“.  Dieser Slogan fand  ca. 18 Monate keine Beanstandung. Um aber Gründe zu finden, behaupten nun einige Herren, dass wir durch diesen Slogan unsere Satzung als auch die des ASV Hamburg verletzen. 

Aber auch unser scheinbar falsches Aufnahmeverfahren von neuen Mitgliedern, welches wir von anderen bekannten Vereinen übernommen haben, wurde uns zur Last gelegt. Was wir daran sehr merkwürdig finden - ist die Tatsache  - dass Herr Wege als Präsident des ASV Hamburg behauptet, nur unser Verein hätte sich falsch verhalten – peinlich nur, dass wir im Besitz schriftlicher Unterlagen sind, die genau das Gegenteil belegen. 

Der wahre Grund liegt wohl eher darin, dass unser Verein für den einen oder anderen Vereinsvorsitzenden einfach zu groß und zu günstig geworden ist. 

Wir haben mit unserem Konzept genau die Seelen vieler Angler getroffen. Wir sind günstig und einfach strukturiert. 

Das macht einen Verein in Zeiten von Hartz IV und Co so erfolgreich. 

Nicht umsonst hat uns die Oberste Fischereibehörde sowie der jetzige Finanzsenator, damals noch Stadtentwicklungssenator Dr. Michael Freytag in unseren Aktionen bzw. Philosophie gedankt.

Es gab nicht einmal ein faires Ausschlussverfahren, und wir bekamen noch nicht einmal die Gelegenheit auf das Recht einer Anhörung.  Diese Willkür einzelner Herren im ASV Hamburg lässt schon klar erkennen, dass ein Ausschluss aus dem Verband auf jeden Fall erzwungen werden sollte. 

Wir sind ein Verein der sich auch sehr für Natur-, oder Umweltschutz interessiert und helfen wo wir können. Beides sind sehr wichtige Punkte, die wir sehr ernst nehmen. Zum Beispiel kümmern wir uns jedes Jahr um einen „Brennpunkt“. Letztes Jahr haben wir uns um Bereiche in der neuen Hafencity, an den Landungsbrücken sowie im Bereich der Kattwykbrücke gekümmert – alleine dort haben wir über 50 große Müllsäcke zusammengetragen.

Aber auch umgekippte Gewässer werden von unseren Mitgliedern sofort gemeldet. Dafür haben wir eigens einen „Notfallplan“ ins Internet gestellt. In 2006 wurden wir z.B. mehrmals von der Polizei angerufen um zu helfen welches Gewässer, was gerade umkippt, wem gehört. Wir haben und werden weiterhin helfen und machen niemals einen Unterschied ob es ein Verein ist der uns gesonnen ist oder nicht!  

*Einen Bericht zu diesem Thema wird heute Abend (10.03.) im „Hamburg Journal“ um 19:30 Uhr auf N3 im Fernsehen ausgestrahlt.*

****
Mit sportlichen Grüßen

Kay Stappen

1.Vorsitzender Anglerfreunde-Nord e.V.

www.anglerfreunde-nord.de


----------



## Anglerfreunde (10. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

Dazu sei noch folgendes gesagt!

9.3. - Es tagte der Ehrenrat vom ASV HH im Beisein aller Anwälte. Unsere Seite war bestens vorbereitet und konnte mit klaren Fakten argumentierte. Ein Ergebnis wird vom Ehrenrat bis zum 23.3.2007 bekanntgegeben. Fazit: Egal was passiert, wir behalten alle Rechte weiter!

Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Kay Stappen
1.Vorsitzender


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

Na ja, "günstige" Vereine hat es immer gegeben .... aber mit der "Geiz-ist-Geil Mentalität aggressiv zu werben halte ich im Zusammenhang mit einen Angelverein für nicht angebracht.... 

Sagen Sie,strimmt das GERÜCHT, dass Sie auf der Hauptversammlung durch den Zukauf von Erlaubnisscheinen (200 Stück ?) Ihren Stimmenanteil für die Versammlung kurzfristig erhöhen wollten ??

*NurmalsoneugierighinterfragtwasmansichamKanalsoerzählt*

Uli


----------



## alligator (10. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

Ich bin selbst im Angelverein Angelerfreunde-Nord und *nicht* wegen der "Geiz - ist - Geil - Mentalität" Mitglied geworden.
Für mich zählt einfach nur Angeln! 

ALLE damit verbundenen Dinge, wie Einhaltung der Gesetze etc. sind für mich selbstverständlich. Auch halte ich meinen Angelplatz sauber, wobei nicht nur mein Abfall beseitigt wird.

Mit Sauberhalten meine ich aber auch dieses ganze Gelaber um welcher Verein nun toll ist und welcher nicht. 

Willst du bestimmte Gewässer befischen, dann wirst du genau in diesen Verein gehen der dir diese Möglichkeit gibt.

Ich bin kein "Sitz-See-Angler", warum soll ich dann für viele Pachtgewässer (Seen) Beiträge bezahlen?

Soll ich aber aus diesem Grund mehr für Verbandsgewässer bezahlen? Bullshit!!!! Nur weil ich nicht an Vereinsseen angle, heisst dies nicht: Der angelt dann auch mehr an der Verbandsgewässern.

Sollte es vielleicht nicht mehr möglich sein durch meinen Verein meinem Hobby nachzugehen, dann werde ich wieder nur einem Verein beitreten, welcher mir zusagt.


Übrigens einen Gruß *an alle Angler*, egal welcher Verein der nicht Verein!!!!!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

@Alligator :

Du hast mit deinen Ansichten vollkommen recht.

ABER :
Bisher war es so,dass die große Mehrheit der Vereine (nämlich die mit eigenen Pacht / Eigentumsgewässern) ebenfalls den gleichen Preis für Verbandsgewässerkarten bezahlten wie Vereine deren Mitglieder ausschliesslich in den Verbandsgewässern angeln.
Dieses wurde so hingenommen,frei nach dem Motto : "Der Starke hilft dem Schwachen"

Nu hat es (ich sag mal "gerüchteweise") den Anschein,als ob EIN Verein ohne Gewässer durch sein Verhalten es soweit gebracht hat,dass im Verband darüber nachgedacht wird,die Erlaubinsscheine für ALLE Vereine ohne eigene Gewässer drastisch zu verteuern.Ins Rollen gebracht hat dieses nach meinen Kenntnisstand der obige Verein mit seinen Auftreten.

WENN es tatsächlich so kommt,können sich viele Angler (gerade die mit schmaleren Geldbeutel) herzlich bedanken.... 



Uli


----------



## ewusberk (10. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

Moin,
wer sagt denn, dass Angler in Vereinen ohne eigene Gewässer ausschließlich in den Verbandsgewässern angeln? Es gibt doch auch die freien Gewässer. Aber die Möglichkeit zu haben, es zu dürfen, das ist doch eine gern gesehene Option. 

Immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter der Rute,#h 

ewusberk#6


----------



## Anglerfreunde (10. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Sagen Sie,strimmt das GERÜCHT, dass Sie auf der Hauptversammlung durch den Zukauf von Erlaubnisscheinen (200 Stück ?) Ihren Stimmenanteil für die Versammlung kurzfristig erhöhen wollten ??
> 
> *NurmalsoneugierighinterfragtwasmansichamKanalsoerzählt*
> 
> Uli


 
Das ist völliger Blödsinn, welchen ich auch gestern auf der Ehrenratssitzung beweisen konnte. Hinzu kommt, dass jeder Verein dieses Jahr bis zur 12 März Woche Zeit hat seine Mitgliedszahlen nachzumelden. Wir werden dann unsere Zahlen beim Verband anmelden, vorher haben wir noch keine Zahlen oder Stimmen beim Verband angemeldet - ERGO - wir konnten also auch keine Stimmen "erschleichen" oder was auch immer gemunkelt wird.
Ich verzichte jetzt Namen zu nennen, aber es gibt Leute die wollen einem noch den Dreck unter den Fingernägeln nachweisen, selbst dann wenn man keine Nägel mehr hat. Desweiteren fragen wir uns immer wieder im Verein, warum wir weiterhin so erfolgreich wachsen wenn wir doch selbst alle Punkte des Streits bei uns auf der Homepage präsentieren - das müßte doch nun jedem Angler auffallen! 

Gruß Kay Stappen
1.Vorsitzender


----------



## HD4ever (10. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

verfolge die Geschichte mit Interesse !
Bin selber auch in einem Verein ohne eigene Gewässer also so ähnlich wie ihr ...


----------



## alligator (10. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> @Alligator :
> 
> Du hast mit deinen Ansichten vollkommen recht.
> 
> ...


hallo ulrich horst,

sicher ist der preis für die verbandsgewässerkarten gleich, egal ob verein mit oder ohne pachtgewässer! es wird ja auch von allen das gleiche verbandsgewässer befischt. 
aus den pachtgewässern oder sogar besitz von gewässern geht nicht hervor wer wie oft oder sogar mit welchen erfolg in den verbandsgewässern fischt. 
es bleibt doch jedem offen wieviel oder was auch immer er tut. eine gerechte bemessung ist nicht möglich oder soll mann am jahresende nach der fangmeldung abrechnen?
diese disku. ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll (ist zumindest meine meinung).

see you later alligator


----------



## M-Trip (10. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

Damit sich alle Leser dieser Artikel einmal ein Bild machen können und zur "Bewahrung" der Ausgeglichenheit - hier der Link zu unserem ASV Hamburg. 

http://www.asvhh.de/ unter "Neues vom Verband" oder die unteren Links verwenden.

http://www.asvhh.de/ausschlussafn251106.htm
http://www.asvhh.de/afn130107.htm

Eine persönliche Bemerkung sei noch erlaubt:

Persönlich bin ich der Meinung, dass der Satz " Das macht einen Verein in Zeiten von Hartz IV und Co so erfolgreich." absolut empörend ist. Vor zehn Jahren hätten Sie ja auch nicht geschrieben, dass ein Verein in Zeiten von Sozialhilfe und Co so erfolgreich ist. 

Sich als Robin Hood hinzustellen und die gebeutelten Menschen und Familien, die von Hartz IV leben und zurecht kommen müssen, in die Argumentation aufzunehmen, ist mehr als traurig.


----------



## Stefan6 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*



M-Trip schrieb:


> Eine persönliche Bemerkung sei noch erlaubt:
> 
> Persönlich bin ich der Meinung, dass der Satz " Das macht einen Verein in Zeiten von Hartz IV und Co so erfolgreich." absolut empörend ist. Vor zehn Jahren hätten Sie ja auch nicht geschrieben, dass ein Verein in Zeiten von Sozialhilfe und Co so erfolgreich ist.
> 
> Sich als Robin Hood hinzustellen und die gebeutelten Menschen und Familien, die von Hartz IV leben und zurecht kommen müssen, in die Argumentation aufzunehmen, ist mehr als traurig.


Einfach nur |good:


----------



## alligator (11. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

Eine persönliche *(?) *Bemerkung sei noch erlaubt:

Persönlich bin ich der Meinung, dass der Satz " Das macht einen Verein in Zeiten von Hartz IV und Co so erfolgreich." absolut empörend ist. Vor zehn Jahren hätten Sie ja auch nicht geschrieben, dass ein Verein in Zeiten von Sozialhilfe und Co so erfolgreich ist. 

sorry, aber hier geht es doch sicher nicht um diesen Satz! #q


----------



## lazy (11. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

Was für eine Diskussion ??? (Kopfschüttel)
Ist der Angelsport durch alte verkrustete Strukturen zu einer elitären Angelegenheit mutiert in der es um Ausgrenzung von sozial Benachteiligten geht ? Will man lieb gewordene Privilegien nicht mit dem "gemeinem" Angler teilen ? Es ist doch schon schlimm genug, wenn jemand von Hartz IV leben muss, gönnt man Ihm oder Ihr nicht einmal die Ausübung seines Hobbys ?

So ein Verhalten kann ich leider nur als arrogant empfinden :-(

Ich wünsche trotzdem allen Beteiligten Petri Heil, egal ob in einem Verein oder in welchem...wir sind doch alle Angler, oder ?


----------



## Big Rolly (11. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*



lazy schrieb:


> Was für eine Diskussion ??? (Kopfschüttel)
> Ist der Angelsport durch alte verkrustete Strukturen zu einer elitären Angelegenheit mutiert in der es um Ausgrenzung von sozial Benachteiligten geht ? Will man lieb gewordene Privilegien nicht mit dem "gemeinem" Angler teilen ? Es ist doch schon schlimm genug, wenn jemand von Hartz IV leben muss, gönnt man Ihm oder Ihr nicht einmal die Ausübung seines Hobbys ?
> 
> So ein Verhalten kann ich leider nur als arrogant empfinden :-(
> ...




#6|good:#6


----------



## AddiHit (13. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

Hallo Angel-Kollegen, oder auch 'Petri-Jünger'!
Mein Post wird lang! Sorry, aber es musste raus!
Ich habe mich extra aufgrund dieser Diskussion hier im Forum angemeldet, zumal ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, ebenfalls dem Verein 'Anglerfreunde-Nord' beizutreten.

Warum? Ich habe als Teeni angefangen und konnte aus beruflichen Gründen nicht weitermachen. 
Plötzlich musste man eine Prüfung ablegen, die ich (meine persönliche Meinung) in der jetzigen Form absolut überflüssig und für Geldschneiderei halte. 
Aber ich musste sie ja machen und hatte eigentlich nichts vernünftiges gelernt. Das wusste ich alles schon vor über 30 Jahren! 
Doch jetzt MUSS dieses Wissen für 100 Euro 'amtlich' sein!

Ich bin eigentlich ein Freizeitangler, gelegentlich also. 
Fahre in der warmen Jahreszeit an die Elbe auf Aal und Zander. 
Im Winter an die Ostsee. 
Im Hafen wird das freie Angeln immer schwieriger, da alles zugschis....Sorry ...zugebaut wird. 
Außerhalb muss man viel Geld bezahlen. Bisher habe ich mir immer einen Jahreschein für 30 € bei Laßrönne geholt. Doch die Fahrt dorthin verbraucht viel Benzin, ist also wenig Umweltfreundlich, da ich entwender über die Elbbrücken muss oder bei Geesthacht rüber. 
So schaute ich mich nach Angelvereinen um. Die preiswertesten wollten 75 € haben, plus 150 € Aufnahmegebühr! WOFÜR 150 Tacken? Sind die bekloppt? Für'n Stück Pappe mit Bild? Das ist unverschämte Abzocke und wenn mal jemand klagen würde, dann bin ich sicher, dass er so 'nem Angelverein echte Schwierigkeitne bereiten würde! 
Das HiLighte war ein Verein mit 250€ (500 MARK!!!!!!) Beitrittsgebühr! Ich komm aus Barmbek, da laufen viele Bekloppte rum, doch sooo bekloppt ist Keiner!!!!
Ich will auch an keinem See angeln, wo 5000 Mitglieder ebenfalls ihre Würmer baden und der Verein gezwungen ist, 'Besatzmaßnahmen' durchzuführen!!! Das ist ja wie im Forellenpuff! Fische rein, Fische raus! Ist doch eigentlich verboten, oder!?
Und dann musst du zum Pflichtdienst kommen. 
Den von 5000 Mitgliedern zerstörten Trampelpfad wieder herstellen, der abgenutzte Steg muss repariert werden, der Dreck der Mitglieder wird weggeräumt und all die unsinnigen und überflüssigen Arbeiten am Privatgewässer, welches durch eigende Mitglieder beeinträchtigt wird. 
Und dafür sind sie im Angelverband und  zahlen ihren Beitrag!

Jetzt kommt jemand auf die Idee  und  sagt: Scheiß drauf, keine eigenen teuren Gewässer. Einfach nur Verein und zahlende Mitglieder. Somit im Angelverband und  angeln! Da wir keine eigenen Gewässer haben, die bezahlt werden müssen und keinen Vorstand aus 30 Leuten, die ein teures Vereinshaus brauchen, reichen 20 € im Jahr aus!

Dem Angelverband kann es eigentlich egal sein, da er dadurch auch Gelder kasiert. Es sind sicher die anderen Angevereine mit ihren teuren Mitgliedsbeiträgen, die sich beschwert haben, weil ihnen die Mitglieder wegrennen. Und mit der solidarischen Drohung: Wir müssen ja nicht im Verband sein ! haben sie vielleicht soviel Druck ausgeübt, dass ein Ausschluss der AFN beschlossen worden ist! 

Das ist NEID, Angst vor eine Verein, der vernünftig mit dem Geld umgeht! Er muss keine Besatzmasßnahmen für überfischte Gewässer vornehmen, also gegen jegliche Natur handeln. Er nutzt die Verbandsgewässer und bezahlt dafür, so wie jeder andere Verein. 
Betr. Hartz IV: Ich bin Beamter und habe mein festes Einkommen. Dennoch muss ich feststellen, dass sich seit Einführung des Euro fast alles verteuert hat. Meine Familie und ich mussten auf Vieles verzichten. Zu D-Mark Zeiten waren wir 2x im Monat beim Griechen. 50 Mark haben wir bezahlt! Jetzt zahl wor für's Gleiche  60€!!!  ICH HABE VERDAMMT NOCHMAL KEIN DOPPELTES GEHALT!!!! Also geh ich dort nicht mehr hin! ENDE! In meiner alten Kneipe verlangt man 3,40€ für ein Weizenbier!!!!! Sind die Bescheuert? Für 5,50 € krieg ich ne Kiste! Ich bin nicht HARTZ IV, aber ich kann das alles nicht mehr bezahlen. Wie geht es denn den HARTZ IV Empfänger wirklich? Und all die anderen, die nicht mehr wissen, wie sie ihren Lebensunterhalt finanzieren sollen?
Alles normale Menschen, die alle am normalen Leben teilnehmen möchten. Allso kein Giros beim Griechen, sondern PomDöner beim Türken, keine 50 Cent Brötchen vom Bäcker,sondern für 9Cent vom Störtebäcker!, keine 80€ im Angelverein, sondern 20 € bei 'Anglerfreunden'!!!

Bevor ihr also über diesen Verein schimpft:
Ihr zahlt viel Geld dafür, dass ihr in Euren Gewässern angeln dürft. Zusätzlich dürft ihr in Verbandsgewässer angeln!
Die andere können nicht in eigenen Gewässern angeln, sondern nur in Verbandsgewässern. Ist das ein Problem für Euch?

Schämt Euch

Gruß
Addi


----------



## DerHorst (13. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

@ addihit:

ich stimme dir in JEDEM punkt zu!


----------



## lazy (13. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

@Addi |good: 

Ich denke es ist nur eine kleine, verbissene Gruppe die in Hamburg diese polemische Schmähhetze gegen die Anglerfreunde Nord betreibt. Deren überteuerte Vereine und Ihre aufgeblasenen, teuren Strukturen erzeugen ja auch ne Menge Kosten die von deren Mitgliedern aufgebracht werden müssen. Klar dass die Panik bekommen wenn Ihnen die Mitglieder weglaufen. Es kommt noch dazu, dass die AFN ihre Beiträge auch wirklich für ihre Mitglieder wieder ausgibt.
Welcher Hamburger Verein bietet seinen Mitglieder 2 vereinseigene Motorboote zur kostenfreien Nutzung ?
KEINER !!!

Der allergrößte Teil der Hamburger Angler möcht einfach nur seinem Hobby dem Angeln nachkommen und nicht kostenintensiv verwaltet werden.


----------



## Locke (13. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*



			
				AddiHit schrieb:
			
		

> Schämt Euch



Das ist das Letzte, was ich tun würde!
Ein bischen überzogen finde ich Deinen Post schon, aber anderes Thema.

Jeder so wie er will und kann, aber hättest Du Dich richtig informiert, dann wärest Du über den Verein Mümmelmannsberg gestossen, der eine ähnliche Kostenstruktur aufweist.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Stefan6 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*



lazy schrieb:


> Welcher Hamburger Verein bietet seinen Mitglieder 2 vereinseigene Motorboote zur kostenfreien Nutzung ?
> KEINER !!!


In dem Verein wo ich bin gibts zwar keine Motorboote,weil eben nicht erlaubt.Aber dafür genug Ruderboote zur kostenfreien Benutzung#6


----------



## JunkieXL (13. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

Pah son hickhack mit den vereinen da hab ich keine  Lust mehr drauf ... bin Vereinslos seit ca 2 Jahren und glücklich damit 1 sind die beiträge zu hoch und 2 warumm soll man für vereinsgewässer bezahlen in denen man eh nicht fischt?


----------



## JunkieXL (13. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

@Addi Verbandsgewässer werden aber auch mit Verbandsgeldern besetzt ... aber bei der preistreiberei stimme ich dir zu ...


----------



## alligator (13. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

Hallo AddiHit,

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## ewusberk (13. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

Moin Addi,#h 

das Beste was ich bis jetzt zu diesem Thema in diversen Foren gelesen habe!!!:vik: 
Du schreibst mir aus der Seele, ich sehe es ganz genau so.|supergri 

Bleib sauber, weiter so und herzlich Willkommmen bei den Anglerfreunden-Nord

Uwe


----------



## AddiHit (13. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

@Locke

Das 'Schämt Euch' war an die gerichtet, die offensichtlich etwas gegen 'Billigvereine' haben und möglicherweise dazu betragen, dass so en Verein aus dem Verband raus soll! 

Und: Natürlich soll jeder nach seinem eigenen Willen den Verein wählen, der für ihn in Frage kommt. Den Angelsportverein Mümmelmannsberg konnte ich nicht im INternet finden und hatte daher auch keine Infos über deren Preise. Es ging mir in erster Linie auch nicht darum einen 'billigen' Verein zu finden, sondern musste einfach mal Luft ablassen, dass ein preiswerter Verein ohne eigenen Gewässer, der einen großen Zulauf zu verzeichnen hat, den Bonzen im MAgen liegt und man versucht, sich dieses Konkurrenten zu entledigen. Das finde ich recht intolerant.

@Junkie XL

Wenn ein Verein im Verband ist, zahlt er auch. Wo ist da das Problem?

Gruß
Addi


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (13. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

Hallo Addi,

ich bring keine Smilies, aber meine ganz ehrlich 
gemeinte Anerkennung für Deinen Beitrag ist 
Dir sicher. Auch, wenn Du dafür ev. gesteinigt
wirst. 

Ich kann mir für´s Angeln auch nicht die üblichen
Aufnahme-und Mitgliedsbeiträge leisten.

Ich bin froh, das es die Anglerfreunde gibt.

Volker


----------



## lazy (13. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

Auf der Hompage www.anglerfreunde-nord.de ist ein Bericht des NDR downloadbar.

Sehr aufschlussreich !


----------



## Anglerfreunde (15. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

Liebe Sportsfreunde,

ich bin richtig begeistert wie behutsam und sachlich Sportsfreunde über uns positiv schreiben. 

Die Sportsfreunde, die nur Hass, Ärger oder gar Unwahrheiten verbreiten, sollten weiterhin ignoriert werden.

Über folgendes möchte ich nun informieren:
Es wird immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, dass es auch andere „günstige“ Vereine gibt. Das ist auch richtig. 
Es wird auch immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, dass diese Vereine jetzt keine Probleme haben. Das ist auch richtig.

ABER nur wenige kennen die Gründe und Zusammenhänge. Da die Zeit nun gemächlich reif wird, sollte so langsam aber sicher Licht in dieses dunkle Kapitel kommen, daher schreibe ich dieses! 

In einem genannten Angelverein war ich selbst mal Mitglied. Als ich dort eintrat und ich trat dort auch wieder freiwillig aus, ich glaube es war 2004, bestand der Verein aus 90 Mitgliedern. Lediglich hatte ich damals per Zufall eine Kontaktanschrift gefunden. 
Ich verkürze nun die Geschichte.
Ich übernahm dort u.a. die PR (Werbung) und kurze Zeit später hatte der Verein 350 Mitglieder.
Heute hat der Verein ca. 450 Mitglieder. Aber warum wird dieser Verein nicht attackiert – ganz einfach. Dieser Verein macht seit meinem Weggang kaum Werbung, und ist im Internet schwierig zu finden. 
Wir dagegen präsentieren uns im Internet, bei Umwelt-Aktivitäten sowie in vielen Angelgeschäften, und das passt einigen nicht! Daher hört man auch immer wieder wir würden „aggressiv“ werben, was aber völliger Blödsinn ist. Ein Werbekaufmann sagte mal zu mir, würden wir „aggressiv“ werben, dann würde dieses ganz anders ausschauen!

In einem anderen günstigen Verein wurde vor ein paar Jahren der Aufnahmebeitrag auf 60 oder 70 Euro erhöht, um deren Mitgliederstrom zu drosseln ;-) 

Und zum Schluss noch etwas über einen sehr großen Angelverein. Soweit ich weiß, gab es auch über diesen Verein mega Streit in der Vergangenheit, aber wohl auf einem anderen Sektor.
Fakt ist nur, dieser Verein ist dennoch zu einem der größten Vereine in Hamburg gewachsen und in der Angelszene sehr gut bekannt und so glaube ich auch geschätzt. 

Fassen wir kurz zusammen: Es scheint so als würde man keinen Stress haben, wenn kaum oder keine Werbung gemacht wird. Die Aufnahmegebühr drastisch erhöht wird, oder man irgendwann so groß ist, dass es keinen Sinn macht, dagegen zu streiten!

Und jetzt viel Spaß beim Grübeln

P.s. Lazy - Der Bericht wurde über 80 Mal binnen 2 Tagen runtergesogen!


Kay Stappen
1.Vorsitzender eines stolzen Angelvereins #6


----------



## Torro (18. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

Ich bin nun seit 3 Jahren im Besitz des Fischereischeins!

Diese Horrenden Aufnahmegebühren sowie Jahresbeiträge haben Mich bisher davon abgehalten einem Verein beizutreten!

Welcher "Normale" Mensch mit durchschnittlichem Einkommen kann sich diese Summen denn heute noch Erlauben ?

Ich Nicht!!

Dann kommen noch die "Strafgebühren" für Nichtgeleistete Arbeitsstunden dazu!
Habe schon von 40€ je Stunde gelesen !? #d

Wer Hart um jeden Cent arbeiten muss hat halt Nicht immer dann Zeit wenn es den Herren Vereinsoberen Gefällt!
Und dieses Geld was du an diesem Tag Verdienst darfst du dann an den Verein Abdrücken !? |gr:

Aus diesen Gründen habe Ich Mir gerade eben den Mitgliedsantrag ausgedruck,ausgefüllt und werde Ihn gleich Einwerfen!

Diesen Verein kann Ich Mir nämlich Leisten ohne das Ich "Arm" werde !


----------



## hecht2050 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

An die Redaktion:

warum wird diese Diskussionrunde zugelassen und nicht wieder einmal wie schon vor Wochen dichtgemacht.
Ich kann diese verbreiteten Unwahrheiten von AFN Freunden nicht mehr ab. Zeigt, daß Ihr wirklich ein Kreuz habt und mach den Thread dicht. 

Hecht2050


----------



## lazy (21. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*

@hecht2050

Wenn die Argumente fehlen wird zur Zensur aufgerufen ? 

Ist das Dein Verständnis von öffentlicher Meinungsbildung bzw. Meinungsfreiheit ? #d

Keiner zwingt Dich zu lesen was nicht in Dein Weltbild passt.

Mein Beileid


----------



## Gladdie (22. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*



hecht2050 schrieb:


> An die Redaktion:
> 
> warum wird diese Diskussionrunde zugelassen und nicht wieder einmal wie schon vor Wochen dichtgemacht.
> Ich kann diese verbreiteten Unwahrheiten von AFN Freunden nicht mehr ab. Zeigt, daß Ihr wirklich ein Kreuz habt und mach den Thread dicht.
> ...


 

Hallo Hecht2050, zufällig kam mir dein Name in einem anderen Forum (nicht groß und auch nicht wichtig) vor die Augen #t . Dort schluderst du wie es nicht schlimmer sein kann über diesen Verein und seine Vorstandspersonen. Das ist schon schlim genug|evil: 

Erkläre mir mal bitte warum du dich in dem anderen Forum über diesen Verein nur negativ (teilweise auch unter der Gürtellinie) äußerst. Liegt es daran, dass dort nur deine 5 Kumpels schreiben und deine Meinung vertreten #q 


Auch muss ich mich Lazy anschließen. 
Denn kaum melden sich hier sachliche Sportsfreunde, unterstellst du diesen auch noch Lügen #d HALLO!!! #q 



Daher schreibe doch einfach nur sachlich und informiere uns mit Wahrheiten, aber verlange nicht das ein Forum geschlossen werden soll, nur weil es dir oder einigen wenigen nicht passt.|evil: 

Und ganz nebenbei, warum erzählen viele Mitglieder, dass sie sehr gut informiert werden und zu 100 % hinterm Verein bzw. dessen Vorstand stehen und die Haltung vom ASV Hamburg nicht mehr nachvollziehen können. 

Auch wundere ich mich, warum der ASV Hamburg sich nicht öffentlich zu diesem ganzen Thema geäußert hat - das ist sehr merkwürdig.
Und warum äußert sich der ASV Hamburg auch nur in "deinem" Forum. Dabei sei erwähnt, dass ich es ziemlich komisch finde, was der Präsident dort im Forum geschrieben hat, welches man ja in einem Fernsehbericht ganz deutlich anschauen kann. www.anglerfreunde-nord.de 

Gladdie mit Fakten und Tatsachen #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Anglerfreunde-Nord*



> warum wird diese Diskussionrunde zugelassen und nicht wieder einmal wie schon vor Wochen dichtgemacht.


Wird sie hier mit.



> Ich kann diese verbreiteten Unwahrheiten von AFN Freunden nicht mehr ab.


Aber nicht deswegen, da das eh niemand beurteilen kann.

Aber Schlammschlachten zwischen den Anhängern beider Fraktionen, die sich hier wieder abzeichnen, brauchen wir im Anglerboardforum hier defintiv nicht.

Da es scheinbar nicht anders geht, werden zwar zukünftig weiterhin jede Pressemitteilung veröffentlichen, den eröffneten Thread dann aber gleich schliessen.

Igrendwann werden ja die Gerichte ein erchtskräftiges Urteil gesporochen haben und es wird durch alle Instanzen gegangen sein.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass egal wer dabei recht bekommen sollte, uns da ziemlich fix ne Pressemitteilung schicken wird. So dass jeder, den es interessiert dann auch informiert sein wird.

Aber diese anze Spekuliererei und die Schlammschklachten hier braucht wirklich niemand.


----------

